# Filling in holes in kitchen cabinets



## jbreanne (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello!

We recently bought a house and I wanted to do a quick update of the kitchen cabinet hardware. When I took off the existing handles, there were three holes made in the cabinets from other handles over the years. The handles I bought do not match up with any of the previously drilled holes, but are really close to where the new holes need to go. Can I fill in all the holes, then drill new ones where I need them? Would I use wood filler? And can you drill into wood filler, or would it pop out the filler when I did? The new handles will cover up most of the holes, but are just to close to drill new holes properly. Any advice would be extremely helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My method is as follows:*

When faced with similar situations especially on door lock latching plates and lock sets, I take an " slightly oversized " tapered trianglar toothpick sized splinter chiseled or razor knifed off a hardwood corner, 5 minute epoxy or yellow glue it in place by hammering it into the hole firmly (yellow glue obviously takes longer to set) then shave off the excess with a sharp chisel and then relocate the metal in the new location. I've never had one pull out. Don't pound it in too vigorously, or you'll split the adjoining wood:thumbdown: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a similar issue. I used wood filler and then sanded it smooth after it dried an stained it. The caveat is, while it is almost imperceptible, there is a slight color variation with the wood filler. It is strong and I did drill it and it is holding up like a champ.


----------



## RussBoyd (Feb 28, 2009)

*holes*

Plugs the holes with toothpicks as suggested or any other material that says "can be drilled.....etc.". Then make a jig from a scrap piece of wood to drill the new holes. That way you won't be pulled into the previous hole and it will go a lot quicker. Accuracy is as good as the jig.


----------

